# Interview for GEMS Education



## harrie91 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
New to the site! I have an interview on Wednesday for GEMS Education in Dubai. Has anyone had an interview with them before? Or can anyone offer me any advice?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Best advice I can give is to be natural, be yourself, show your enthusiasm and positivity and trust them to decide if you fit their needs (this goes both ways by the way, you may walk away feeling that they are not your kind of people). It's a huge mistake to put on an act to win through an interview and then end up in the wrong workplace. 

Also, do your professional preparation: be clear in your mind on what a good lesson looks like, your philosophy on learning, the classroom environment, something you are proud of in your career, a challenging situation you dealt with, your strengths and weaknesses, any questions you want to ask (don't necessarily wait until the end, they may fit in) etc etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## BringBackBuck8 (Sep 20, 2013)

The questions I was asked:

Have you ever had a lesson judged outstanding? Can you describe it to us? 

What, in your opinion, makes an outstanding lesson?

What do you see as the challenges for you transitioning from the UK to Dubai? And from state education to private education?

How do you ensure challenge for more able pupils?

What would you be prepared to offer to contribute to school life beyond the classroom?

Can you describe an occasion where you have dealt with an irate parent?



Those were the main ones, they did ask questions based on my cv. They played devil's advocate at times; eg "you're overqualified for this post, what are you applying and not looking for management?"
"do you not think leaving one post to go travelling round the world shows a lack of commitment to your career?"

Hope these help.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

BringBackBuck8 said:


> The questions I was asked:
> 
> Have you ever had a lesson judged outstanding? Can you describe it to us?
> 
> What, in your opinion, makes an outstanding lesson?


ah, yes! The GEMS obsession with 'outstanding'!
be very aware that their obsession with outstanding bears no relationship to the quality of teaching, but to the legally sanctioned additional fees that can be charged to the parents if the school achieves 'outstanding' status.

GEMS 'coach' parents to respond to suposedly impartial questionnaires, and worse, 'coach' children in what to say to KHDA inspectors.

I know what a truly 'outstanding' school is. It's different from the local perception.


good luck!


----------



## beccawilliams89 (Mar 30, 2014)

How did you get on harrie91? I went to the same interviews on Wednesday! Which school were they interviewing you for?

Hope it went OK!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

all about GEMS is connected to the magic $$$

show a commitment to helping them earn that and you'll be employed for sure

luck doesn't really come into it


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

harrie91 said:


> Hi I'm trying to send you a private message but it won't let me!!


She doesn't have five posts yet.


----------



## beccawilliams89 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yep, just checked! I need to have 5 posts before I can send and receive them! 2 more to go...


----------



## beccawilliams89 (Mar 30, 2014)

Will do! (Nearly there!)


----------



## harrie91 (Mar 24, 2014)

One more!


----------

